# Travellers on Lancaster Uni rugby pitches



## Tom A (May 15, 2007)

For the past two days a number of travelling types have settled on the rugby pitches on campus, stirring up a great deal of controversy. Sadly the reaction among the student community has been mostly highly reactionary, a lot moaning about them being on "our" rugby pitches being paid for by "our" tuition fees. Also on Facebook a lot of people are starting to advocate beating the crap out of "them gyppos", and I really hope that this is just a bit of stupid keyboard warriorism, because if they students start to attack them I will be ashamed to be Lancaster student.

For the most part I am confused, I haven't been over to investigate, in face a the university has advised us not to do so, and even though I am fully aware about the terrible level of discrimiation faced by travelling communities in this country, there are some who do give the rest a bad name which is hard to shake of, particularly since this discrimination is mostly unreported. One of my coursemates was saying it was wrong because they will leave broken glass on an area that is often used by primary school children. So therefore it depends on how they leave the site. They seem to be minding their own business and not wanting to have students talk to them, possibly this is due to the mainly reactionary nature of students, but they seem to be minding their own business, some people are saying they are just stopping off one their way to Appleby Horse Fair.

So, what do Lancaster and North Lancashire based Urbanites think about all of these developments then?

Edit to add: BBC News report here.


----------



## Ground Elder (May 15, 2007)

> the university has started a complex legal process to have them removed.


Nothing complex about it - the land owner goes to court and the judge grants possession. Other than a failure to prove title (i.e the university can't prove they own the land) or improper notice and/or improper service of proceedings there's no way a judge can make any other decision.

Alternatively, having already been asked to go by the university, the police can evict them using Section 61 of the Criminal Justice and Public Order Act 1994. Fail to go and they risk arrest and having their homes impounded.

If they are on the way to Appleby they'll be off soon anyway.

Good luck to any student who thinks he can take on a load of Gypsies or Irish Travellers  

_eta_ the University of Salford are currently undertaking Lancashire's Gypsy and Traveller Accommodation Assessment, (tender document - http://tinyurl.com/2qcglf). No doubt this will show show that, like everywhere else, Lancashire has a shortfall of transit pitches. Until these pitches are in place Gypsies and Travellers will continue to be forced on to stopping places that put them in conflict with the settled community. Authorised transit pitches also mean that rubbish can be managed properly and anti social behaviour dealt with more effectively.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 15, 2007)

Don't agree to any gambling games, don't insult their families, don't get all macho with them. Then you'll have a ball honest.

So "One of my coursemates was saying it was wrong because they will leave broken glass on an area that is often used by primary school children" - presumably, this is one of you coursemates who has never got drunk at a Uni ball, never wrecked a restaurant in high spirits, is probably a Quaker and does voluntary work on Sundays? Or is he just a tosser?

Fucking 'Traveller types'...the more i read your post, the angier i become. I'd fucking love to see you 'coursemates' come along for some 'beating the crap' out of the 'gyppos' - actually, forget the stuff about macho games, send your 'coursemates' down to do it, i'd fucking love to watch it (use your phone to film it for youtube, nahwotimean....)


----------



## Athos (May 15, 2007)

Students versus 'them gypos'?!   Don't make me fucking laugh... they'd tear you lot new arseholes.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 15, 2007)

80 minutes. Full Contact Rugby Union. Students vs Travellers. Winner takes the fields.

My money is on the travellers.


----------



## bluestreak (May 15, 2007)

Tom A mate, you should encopurage those wankers to go out there and start fights.  there will be some valuable lessons learnt, and isn';t that what university is all about!


----------



## Tom A (May 15, 2007)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> Don't agree to any gambling games, don't insult their families, don't get all macho with them. Then you'll have a ball honest.
> 
> So "One of my coursemates was saying it was wrong because they will leave broken glass on an area that is often used by primary school children" - presumably, this is one of you coursemates who has never got drunk at a Uni ball, never wrecked a restaurant in high spirits, is probably a Quaker and does voluntary work on Sundays? Or is he just a tosser?
> 
> Fucking 'Traveller types'...the more i read your post, the angier i become. I'd fucking love to see you 'coursemates' come along for some 'beating the crap' out of the 'gyppos' - actually, forget the stuff about macho games, send your 'coursemates' down to do it, i'd fucking love to watch it (use your phone to film it for youtube, nahwotimean....)


First of all, the coursemate who was on about leaving broken glass in an area used by primary school chidren was NOT among those who was adovcating "beating the carp out of them gyppos", if she was, I would have ranted a lot more about her in my OP. The only people going on about that are those I have detected on Facebook, whom I have no acqaintance with whatsoever.


> 80 minutes. Full Contact Rugby Union. Students vs Travellers. Winner takes the fields.
> 
> My money is on the travellers.





> Students versus 'them gypos'?!  Don't make me fucking laugh... they'd tear you lot new arseholes.



Maybe in a student vs. Traveller confrontation the students would probably fare off worse. It doesn't matter. If the students were to instigate the violence then the Travellers have the moral high ground, I am just going by what some scumbags have said on Facebook, they aren't anyone I know, fortunately for them. I just hope that the people I DO know in Lancaster who claim to hold progressive politics may have a more open minded attiude, as opposed to some of the despicable stuff I have seen which has made me ashamed to be a Lancaster student.


----------



## cyberfairy (May 16, 2007)

I'm always surprised at the conservatism and Daily Mailness of students nowadays. Back when I was a student, it would be a dream to meet a real life traveller!
 I know people who have had bad experiences with travellers encampments near them but not as many who have suffered noise and mess from braying students living near them. 
 A children's playing ground or something I can understand people getting arsey about being taken over but a few days without a rugby pitch isn't going to kill anyone


----------



## aqua (May 16, 2007)

cyberfairy - I think that depends on which uni you go to, lancaster has never been known for being too openminded  (I mean in general as an insitution when compared to others, not the people individually)


----------



## Belushi (May 16, 2007)

> Also on Facebook a lot of people are starting to advocate beating the crap out of "them gyppos", and I really hope that this is just a bit of stupid keyboard warriorism, because if they students start to attack them I will be ashamed to be Lancaster student.



I would love to see a bunch of students try and take on some travellers  

Travellers do suffer discrimination, but as someone who lived near a travellers site for eight years (and I mean Roma and Irish travellers not crusty types) theres no way I'd live near one again.

A lot of problems were caused when the Tories changed the law in the 19902 so that local councils didnt have to provide sites for travellers.


----------



## Belushi (May 16, 2007)

> Also on Facebook a lot of people are starting to advocate beating the crap out of "them gyppos", and I really hope that this is just a bit of stupid keyboard warriorism, because if they students start to attack them I will be ashamed to be Lancaster student.



I would love to see a bunch of students try and take on some travellers  

Travellers do suffer discrimination, but as someone who lived near a travellers site for eight years (and I mean Roma and Irish travellers not crusty types) theres no way I'd live near one again.

A lot of problems were caused when the Tories changed the law in the 19902 so that local councils didnt have to provide sites for travellers.


----------



## cyberfairy (May 16, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> cyberfairy - I think that depends on which uni you go to, lancaster has never been known for being too openminded  (I mean in general as an insitution when compared to others, not the people individually)


Fair point but I went to uni in Bath and was copies of The Sun and Countryside Alliance posters when I was expecting Socialist Worker and stripy jumpers


----------



## cyberfairy (May 16, 2007)

dp!


----------



## cyberfairy (May 16, 2007)

Is there a board wobble?


----------



## cyberfairy (May 16, 2007)

dp


----------



## cyberfairy (May 16, 2007)

dp


----------



## aqua (May 16, 2007)

pull yourself together woman


----------



## cyberfairy (May 16, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> pull yourself together woman


Sort the boards out Mod instead of just sitting here chatting


----------



## Tom A (May 16, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> lancaster has never been known for being too openminded


Lancaster actually has a history of being one of the more left-wing of universities as far as its students are concerned, partuclarly in the sixties over apartheid and the Vietnam War. Of course, those were the sixties, but even now we have a fairly successful People and Planet group (which I am a pround member of), as well as Student Respect (who are mostly sound in spite of any issues I have with the national organisation) and Friends of Palestine.


----------



## futha (May 16, 2007)

Tom A said:
			
		

> "beating the carp out of them gypos



dont get animal rights involved too


----------



## aqua (May 17, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Sort the boards out Mod instead of just sitting here chatting


ooooo get her  

(I don't have access to the big buttons  I can't make them work better)


----------



## cyberfairy (May 17, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> ooooo get her
> 
> (I don't have access to the big buttons  I can't make them work better)


As my dear old mum says at every possible opportunity...'a bad workman blames his tools'


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 17, 2007)

Tom A said:
			
		

> Lancaster actually has a history of being one of the more left-wing of universities as far as its students are concerned, partuclarly in the sixties over apartheid and the Vietnam War. Of course, those were the sixties, but even now we have a fairly successful People and Planet group (which I am a pround member of), as well as Student Respect (who are mostly sound in spite of any issues I have with the national organisation) and Friends of Palestine.



Sounds pretty reactionary to me


----------



## Wookey (May 17, 2007)

We tried getting support for a forceful take-over of the tower while I was at Lancaster, as student loans were coming in. Couldn't get it off the ground.

The general response from Lancaster students when facing authority seemed to be to offer them a bit more lube.

I was at Pendle, and that was full of tossers.

Aaanyway, I'm kinda not surprised at some of the reaction towards the Travellers at Bailrigg, students swallow mainstream bigotry like anyone else. The sad thing is there appears to be little counter-movement against this?

As for the Uni authorities asking students not to approach the Travellers, I think that's an over-reaction and a half. I'd immediately go and say Hello.


----------



## cyberfairy (May 17, 2007)

Wookey said:
			
		

> We tried getting support for a forceful take-over of the tower while I was at Lancaster, as student loans were coming in. Couldn't get it off the ground.
> 
> The general response from Lancaster students when facing authority seemed to be to offer them a bit more lube.
> 
> ...


Like I was saying, travellers used to be the epitome of cool when I was a student. We tried to dress like them and many loans were spent on old ambulances instead of Firetrap jeans and Ford Kas 
 There are many sort of travellers also. Met some recently in Somerset and although there were admittedly quite a few Ruperts, they were really friendly and lovely and been doing my mates garden in return for showers. 
 The few not so nice ones tar the rest of them with the same brush-like dissing lancashire cos you once met a right cunt from Preston.
I will say though, only had dealings with 'fluffy' travellers so can't really comment on what the rest may or may not be like-have heard a few horror stories


----------



## Belushi (May 17, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Like I was saying, travellers used to be the epitome of cool when I was a student. We tried to dress like them and many loans were spent on old ambulances instead of Firetrap jeans and Ford Kas
> There are many sort of travellers also. Met some recently in Somerset and although there were admittedly quite a few Ruperts, they were really friendly and lovely and been doing my mates garden in return for showers.
> The few not so nice ones tar the rest of them with the same brush-like dissing lancashire cos you once met a right cunt from Preston.
> I will say though, only had dealings with 'fluffy' travellers so can't really comment on what the rest may or may not be like-have heard a few horror stories



I think the OP is refering to 'Gypsies' rather than 'New Age' travellers, they are very, very different groups.


----------



## cyberfairy (May 17, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I think the OP is refering to 'Gypsies' rather than 'New Age' travellers, they are very, very different groups.


True enough-not really met any of the latter-just seen rabid headlines about them. I would think if they on way to the horse fair they're more likely to be 'traditional' gypsies though which seem to have less of a reputation but then again, I don't really know so should just shut the fuck up rather than sit on the fence


----------



## aqua (May 17, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> As my dear old mum says at every possible opportunity...'a bad workman blames his tools'


   

*wonders if she can delete CF*


----------



## cyberfairy (May 17, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> *wonders if she can delete CF*


Probably for the best I might leave the house and get a job then-It's your fault ect


----------



## Tom A (May 17, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I think the OP is refering to 'Gypsies' rather than 'New Age' travellers, they are very, very different groups.


Yeah, I was referring to "traditional" travellers, don't know if they were Romanies or Irish Travellers though. On the bus back to campus I saw that they had all but gone.

There has been some oppostion to some of the reactionary attitudes, with two facebook groups opposed to the racism that has been expoused, and the Women's Officer for the Student's Union was at the beginning of last night's People and Planet meeting asking us if we suppoted a statement condemming the racism against the travellers, which we all did.


----------



## Wookey (May 17, 2007)

> There has been some oppostion to some of the reactionary attitudes, with two facebook groups opposed to the racism that has been expoused, and the Women's Officer for the Student's Union was at the beginning of last night's People and Planet meeting asking us if we suppoted a statement condemming the racism against the travellers, which we all did.



Not very visible opposition, though?


----------



## Tom A (May 17, 2007)

The worst stuff I have seen has been though Facebook, I haven't head anyone IRL saying racist shit towards the travellers, the worse I have heard has been that they are making a mess, and they shouldn't be there, but then, if there was proper provision for travellers, then they wouldn't be resorting to squatting Lancaster Uni's rugby pitch. Also the only thing I can see LUSU doing is putting a statement in SCAN, our student newspaper, regarding this, and it will probably contain some errors as well, they aren't known for their revolutionary left-wing attitude.

However, several "Autonomous University of Lancaster" (local anarchists and hippies) have written in e-mails to the University authorities criticising the University for stirring up a "them and us" meantalitiy between the Travellers and students by saying "we are trying to get them removed" and advising students "not to approach the travellers".


----------



## EddieMec (May 18, 2007)

Roma resting up on their way to Appleby Horse Fair. Quite rightly they don't give a fuck about your playing field. Their claims to access to the land go way back.


----------



## Tom A (May 18, 2007)

A lot of the aggro was based on the fact that rugby players (not known for their progressive attitudes at the best of times) have been unable to play rubgy, and have been kicking up a stinking hoo-hah over it. FFS, _is that really such a terrible inconvience to be without your rugby pitches for a few days???_

Anyway, they left yesterday, and when I passed the rugby field on the bus, as they were leaving, the worst was a bit of rubbish strewn along the ground (which was wrong, but they are many in the university who probably also have a cavalier attitude to dealing with litter), and the field was churned up a bit by tyre tracks, but then a game of rugby in the pouring rain would have the same effect.


----------



## nosos (May 18, 2007)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> Good luck to any student who thinks he can take on a load of Gypsies or Irish Travellers


Yeah I'd fucking love to hear some cunts tried and got the shit kicked out of them!


----------



## Kidda (May 19, 2007)

for fuck sake, dont students have better things to whinge about  

id rather be a poly than a cunt


----------

